# Things you LIKE about the Star Wars prequels



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Yup. A thread dedicated not to _bashing_ the prequels, but for acknowledging things or concepts featured in them that we liked, regardless of our opinions on them as a whole.

I'll start by saying that Qui-Gon is my favorite character in the whole saga, or at least Jedi, and that his fight with Maul on Naboo with Obi-Wan was, in my opinion, good.


----------



## Vice (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe not a popular opinion, but Darth "Toad" Maul was pretty badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

The romance between Padme and Anakin is the greatest on screen romance ever.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 30, 2011)

Maul was great in Episode 1, better than Dooku. I also thought Anakin was good, whoever said the actor was bad didn't stop to think that he was a kid and a very bright one. The fight on Naboo and Geanosis (sp) was well done. Since it was the last time the puppet Yoda from Episode 1 was nice. I could see the emotion when he told Anakin how fear led to the Dark Side.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The romance between Padme and Anakin is the greatest on screen romance ever.



This isn't a troll thread, gtfo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked when the credits started rolling and I could finally praise the lord that the horrible experience was over.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2011)

they eventually all end


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

"I will do what I must."

"You will try!"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

That line was boss. It made me like Anakin for a second.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 30, 2011)

i liked those weird yellow ships in phantom menace and....yeah that's it


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 30, 2011)

-Ewan McGregor played young Obi-Wan perfectly.
-Christopher Lee was a good Dooku.
-Ian McDiarmid was great in all of them.
-Liam Neeson as Qui-gon.
-Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul at the end of episode I.
-The Skirmish between Obi-Wan and Jango Fett in episode II.
-Obi-Wan vs. Anakin at the end of episode III.
-The 'Order 66' scene in episode III.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Of course, the soundtrack.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 30, 2011)

Qui-Gon Jin, Mace, Obi-Wan, and Obi-Wan's Beard.

Fuck, forgot Dooku.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

Sparrow hit them all on the head for me. Also when you first get to see the vastness of the Clone army in part 2.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

His character was handled like crap, but after Luke's get-up in _Return of the Jedi,_ Anakin's outfit in _Revenge of the Sith_ is my favorite.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)

Darth Maul's Lightsaber
Padme's bod.
Genndy Tartakovsky's Grievous


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCiqcwbaHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Still love that line. My kind of humor.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

lmfao that was hilarious


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2011)

It's really only Episode 1 that I mostly detest, 2 was okay and 3 was fairly good.

Anywhoo:

-Yoda, Mace Windu, Darth Maul, Count Dooku, and Palpatine are pretty cool
-Qui Gon's story in 2 and 3 is fairly engaging (Anakin and Padme talking about shit like "I love the water, it so pretty!".....not so much )
-Hayden Christensen may suck at acting when he's speaking, but once he went evil, he did a nice "I'm going to slaughter you and your whole family" stare under that hood. Seriously, I didn't need to see him kill those kids, I already knew someone staring like that probably slaughtered orphanages on a daily basis
-lightsaber duels were pretty good
-Natalie Portman is hot as always
-not the regular droid canon fodder as they sucked, but those black ones with the force fields were pretty boss
-gave us the Star Wars Clone Wars cartoon which rocked (the first one, haven't seen the CGI series yet)
-John Williams still kicking ass and taking names


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

You've got that backwards, bro. It's _Episode I_ that's the good one. The other two are the bad ones.

And Qui-Gon wasn't in the last two.


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2011)

Yoda kicking ass.
Gungan Grand Army
General Grievous
Chewbacca
Darth Maul


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2011)

I like that they all, eventually, end. :/ 

But seriously, I thought Palpatine's reveal/transformation in Episode III was handled really well. It was almost like the person who thought it up was competent.


----------



## Beast. (Sep 30, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Genndy Tartakovsky's Grievous





I guess the first two can be credited with providing Genndy material for his series. Other than that...


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You've got that backwards, bro. It's _Episode I_ that's the good one. The other two are the bad ones.
> 
> And Qui-Gon wasn't in the last two.



Aside from the soundtrack and fights with Darth Maul, there's nothing good about Episode 1. There isn't really a plot, just a basic "we've given you your objective, now go from point A to point B to point C, etc." set-up. Jake Lloyd sucks at acting even worse than Hayden. They didn't really even attempt to get me to care about the characters, except for Anakin which didn't work because to do so they derailed the "plot" to conveniently end up on, where else, TANTOINE! Seriously, for being the middle-of-nowhere shithole that Luke considered it, it's pretty much the most frequently-appearing planet. So the movie was like, "waah, little Annie's a slave, feel bad!" and I was like, "you know who I feel bad for? The countless lives about to be killed in that war plot that the movie pushed aside for some shitting Jake Lloyd acting and yawn-inducing podracing!"

I actually never cared for Qui-Gon. Seriously, Liam Neeson isn't even trying, and frankly given the script, I don't exactly blame him. Obi-Wan didn't even get interesting until Episode 2 (I think that beard gave him more of a feeling of "hell yes, THAT'S the OT Obi-Wan I know!"), and hell with an obnoxious apprentice like the one he got stuck with, who wouldn't sympathize with the dude?

Edit: Never mind, I didn't realize you were correcting me, I thought you meant that Qui Gon's absence hurt the movies. Yeah, what I meant to type was "Obi Wan's story in 2 and 3 is fairly engaging"

Also, Episode 1 had the most screentime for you-know-who.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Aside from the soundtrack and fights with Darth Maul, there's nothing good about Episode 1. There isn't really a plot, just a basic "we've given you your objective, now back from point A to point B to point C, etc." set-up.


That can be said for any of the movies.



> Jake Lloyd sucks at acting even worse than Hayden. They didn't really even attempt to get me to care about the characters


Subjective, but fair enough.



> except for Anakin which didn't work because to do so they derailed the "plot" to conveniently end up on, where else, TANTOINE! Seriously, for being the middle-of-nowhere shithole that Luke considered it, it's pretty much the most frequently-appearing planet.


Um...so? And Anakin's pretty important. >_>



> So the movie was like, "waah, little Annie's a slave, feel bad!" and I was like, "you know who I feel bad for? The countless lives about to be killed in that war plot that the movie pushed aside for some shitting Jake Lloyd acting and yawn-inducing podracing!"


It wasn't just thrown out the window. The point of the entire trilogy is to show Anakin's descent into the dark side. How was that supposed to happen without him being in the movie again?



> I actually never cared for Qui-Gon. Seriously, Liam Neeson isn't even trying, and frankly given the script, I don't exactly blame him.


Qui-Gon was the most interesting characters in the entire prequel trilogy, and arguably most important after Anakin himself. 



> Obi-Wan didn't even get interesting until Episode 2 (I think that beard gave him more of a feeling of "hell yes, THAT'S the OT Obi-Wan I know!"), and hell with an obnoxious apprentice like the one he got stuck with, who wouldn't sympathize with the dude?


Fair enough I guess, but I don't know what movie you were watching if you thought Obi-Wan got more interesting until _A New Hope._


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That can be said for any of the movies.
> 
> Um...so? And Anakin's pretty important. >_>
> 
> ...



-no, Episode 2 had actual mystery to it as Obi-Wan began uncovering what the antagonists were planning. Episode 3 was like, "oh shit, the good guys are about to get fucked!" and was an epic finale. Episode 1's story was yawn-inducing

-I was more interested in seeing Anakin as a teen/young adult from the start. Seeing him as a kid who likes to race and wants to free mommy, WTH is this? Yes, that set up a point that had his mom's death make him do something horrible, but that felt underused anyway. I would have set up the temptation of using the Dark Side to save Padme and defeat the forces threatening the Republic from Episode 2 and let it build, as opposed to the rushed feeling the whole "turning sides" plot got

-as I said, there was better ways to have Anakin turn to the Dark Side. And podracing was just boring filler, they could have easily found a way to get the supplies they needed and get Anakin's character to join them without making us yawn for 15 minutes of podracing

And I didn't say Anakin was thrown out of the story, but the WAR was. They could had something here, an intense chase to Coruscant with Trade Federation in pursuit, but suddenly we're stuck on Tantooine twiddling our thumbs and watching podracing for 45 minutes. It completely threw off the pace of the movie. It's why they omitted Tom Bombadil from the Lord of the Rings movie, you don't have your protagonists being under heavy pursuit and then have them spend quite a while in sudden safety and then go back to the pursuit, it destroys the sense of suspense

-big YMMV there. I thought the character was pretty one-dimensional.

-no, no. I liked Obi-Wan in the OT, then Episode 1 came out and I didn't care for that Obi, I was like, "this isn't the dude I grew up watching." Then Episode 2-3 came and I felt the script and Ewan McGregor got a better handle on the character. To be fair, he was still learning the ropes in Episode 1, but still doesn't change the fact I got more into the character later on


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Windu was awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)

obi wan was a fucking baws

yoda was a fucking baws


thats about it, oh! and general grievous was kinda cool.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> -no, Episode 2 had actual mystery to it as Obi-Wan began uncovering what the antagonists were planning. Episode 3 was like, "oh shit, the good guys are about to get fucked!" and was an epic finale. Episode 1's story was yawn-inducing


That was no mystery. It was painfully obvious the whole time; we just had to wait for Obi-Wan to figure it out.



> -I was more interested in seeing Anakin as a teen/young adult from the start. Seeing him as a kid who likes to race and wants to free mommy, WTH is this? Yes, that set up a point that had his mom's death make him do something horrible, but that felt underused anyway.


His love for racing showed his previously established piloting skills, and his slavery was also a foreshadowing of his "enslavement" to the restricting Jedi Order. Whether his inner torments are handled well or not isn't the fault of _Episode I_, but the sequels.



> I would have set up the temptation of using the Dark Side to save Padme and defeat the forces threatening the Republic from Episode 2 and let it build, as opposed to the rushed feeling the whole "turning sides" plot got


Again, nothing to do with _The Phantom Menace._



> -as I said, there was better ways to have Anakin turn to the Dark Side. And podracing was just boring filler, they could have easily found a way to get the supplies they needed and get Anakin's character to join them without making us yawn for 15 minutes of podracing


Tell me how? I thought the way they handled was fine as is. 



> And I didn't say Anakin was thrown out of the story, but the WAR was.


There _was no war_ until the film's climax.



> They could had something here, an intense chase to Coruscant with Trade Federation in pursuit, but suddenly we're stuck on Tantooine twiddling our thumbs and watching podracing for 45 minutes.


1. Why would the Trade Federation chase them? They're trying to maintain a blockade on Naboo. They're leaving the disposal of the Jedi in the hands of Sidious for a reason.



> It completely threw off the pace of the movie. It's why they omitted Tom Bombadil from the Lord of the Rings movie, you don't have your protagonists being under heavy pursuit and then have them spend quite a while in sudden safety and then go back to the pursuit, it destroys the sense of suspense


They were never being pursued by the Federation. There was no safety on Tatooine. They were under threat of Maul, the Hutts, and there was the manner of securing Anakin's freedom.



> -big YMMV there. I thought the character was pretty one-dimensional.


Whose character? Anakin? Qui-Gon? Neither are one-dimensional.



> -no, no. I liked Obi-Wan in the OT, then Episode 1 came out and I didn't care for that Obi, I was like, "this isn't the dude I grew up watching." Then Episode 2-3 came and I felt the script and Ewan McGregor got a better handle on the character. To be fair, he was still learning the ropes in Episode 1, but still doesn't change the fact I got more into the character later on


What are you talking about? The whole point of Obi-Wan's character development in the prequels is that he _isn't_ the same character he is in the original trilogy.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 30, 2011)

the action scenes were good, the music was good, liam neeson is badass even as a pacifist race.


----------



## KyuubiDemonYoko (Sep 30, 2011)

Qui-Gon
Darth Maul
Windu
Jango 

The soundtracks
Palpatine's rise to power. I thought that was well done.
The clone battles, though they were short.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Ewan McGregor. 
Um....
The lightsabers also looked nice.

The first movie was not completely intolerable and boring.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 30, 2011)

Grievous
Darth Maul
Mace Windu
Qui-Gon
Dooku
Ewan McGregor as Obi-Wan
Yoda kicking ass
Palpatine trolling everyone
Battle droids
Clone Troopers and Jengo Fett were cool
Some planets were cool


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the concept of the oppressive Jedi Order enhancing Anakin's internal problems was a great idea.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think the concept of the oppressive Jedi Order enhancing Anakin's internal problems was a great idea.



I liked a lot of the ideas in the prequels, I just felt like they weren't really utilized in the best way. If that makes sense?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2011)

how is Qui-Gon the most interesting or most important character in the trilogy? And I hope you don't give me a literal response, as in saying "Well, if Qui-Gon didn't suck Anakin's dick as a kid, the whole series wouldn't have happened ho-ho"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Qui-Gon was a terrible character.  I'm confident that this is a fact since I am a huge Liam Neeson fan.  He was a terrible character because he was poorly written.  Neeson did the best he could with what he was given.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> how is Qui-Gon the most interesting or most important character in the trilogy? And I hope you don't give me a literal response, as in saying "Well, if Qui-Gon didn't suck Anakin's dick as a kid, the whole series wouldn't have happened ho-ho"



Well if he never found Anakin... 

And I find Qui-Gon interesting because he was the sole voice of reason in the Jedi Order.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> I liked a lot of the ideas in the prequels, I just felt like they weren't really utilized in the best way. If that makes sense?



Perfect sense.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Darth Maul, some scenes with Yoda like him force crushing those Imperial Guards when walking into Sidious' office, Qui-Gon, and Grevious.

I probably like a little bit more from the prequels but they really don't deserve my effort.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 1, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> It's really only Episode 1 that I mostly detest, 2 was okay and 3 was fairly good.
> 
> Anywhoo:
> 
> ...



Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And I find Qui-Gon interesting because he was the sole voice of reason in the Jedi Order.



This. Dumbass dark side shrouded Council.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 1, 2011)

Ewan MacGregor/McGregor and Liam Neeson.


two total badasses in film.

nuff sed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

Honestly, I feel that the prequels (maybe 3 less than the other two) were uneven. Sometimes I felt that it recaptured the spirit of the original trilogy. Other times it failed and failed badly.

To be fair though, people tend to blow it out ot proportion. ANy time I hear complains about Anakin whining or the bad acting, I have to point out Luke's whining and the bad acting in episode 4. Much like Episode 1, there are some good actors, but the amatuerish actors are very amatuerish.

People grew up more with the original trilogy. We're so used to its faults that they cease being faults. Pple tend to demonize the prequels because they didn't grow up with them (so the faults arent noticeable), or they're bandwagon jumping.

Im not saying they're good movies, but they aren't that bad.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

Palpatine is the one thing that I do enjoy about those movies especially when he gets to really let go.

The little nods are cool, eg: the Parade song at the end of Episode 1 is a sped up version of the Emperor's theme


----------



## seastone (Oct 1, 2011)

Episode 1: 

Qui-Gon's character since he seemed like a unconventional Jedi. He takes risks, uses his mind trick to get his job done faster, opposes his superiors  for what he believes in etc. 

His character would have more interesting if the script was written better. 

Episode 2: 

I don't know. 

I guess the battle between the clones and robots in the sense that a firework is entertaining. A lot of flashes and bangs. 


Episode 3:

The Emperor

Duel on Mastafar


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> People grew up more with the original trilogy. We're so used to its faults that they cease being faults. Pple tend to demonize the prequels because they didn't grow up with them (so the faults arent noticeable), or they're bandwagon jumping.



I grew up with the prequels and watched the original afterwards. Still think Anakin's acting was atrocious compared to Luke.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> People grew up more with the original trilogy. We're so used to its faults that they cease being faults. Pple tend to demonize the prequels because they didn't grow up with them (so the faults arent noticeable), or they're bandwagon jumping.



I didn't watch them all the way through until I was 18. 

I saw the prequels when they came out. 

I _hated_ Star Wars with a burning passion as a kid, but when I was 18 I decided to give it another shot. I ended up loving the old movies. I expected to like the new ones as well because I remember also disliking them. But I just didn't. They were boring and all over the place.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yeah.  That Qui Gon is a real gem.  I especially like how he uses his jedi powers to bribe and manipulate people.  Credits will do fine my ass.  He fits right in with the rest of the douchebag order.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oh yeah.  That Qui Gon is a real gem.  I especially like how he uses his jedi powers to bribe and manipulate people.  Credits will do fine my ass.  He fits right in with the rest of the douchebag order.



I think that in that situation the ends justified the means. :/


----------



## Sann (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe we expected to much. As most of you already said: there were things which lacked the spirit of the old ones and there were things which were as good as we used to know them from the old ones. There were things which could have be done better, but there were also things which there perfecet the way they were presented. 

All in all Episode 1 is out of those new ones by far my favorite one.
I liked Amidala and her doublegangers, little Ani and Darth Maul^^
The final battle was awesome and didn't lack the charme of the old episodes.

What I liked about episode 3 was the idea of Padme dying because she lost her will to live. I found this pretty touching. Simple, but perfect! 

Great scenes were also the ones where we got to see Yoda in action


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

I also like the references to the original trilogy, such as Anakin losing his hand to his opponent in the second installment, like Luke, among many, many others.


----------



## Sann (Oct 1, 2011)

Agreed

Such as that Ani & Luke are both great pilots and helped to be victorious in the final battle^^

Okay, now I'm in the right mood for watching Star Wars *chuckle*


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I also like the references to the original trilogy, such as Anakin losing his hand to his opponent in the second installment, like Luke, among many, many others.



I really dislike the overt ones, it cheapens the original trilogy because it is happening because it happened before not for any other reason.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Oct 1, 2011)

Things I liked:  Daul Maul, Palpatine, Qui-Gon, Obi-Wan, Pod Race, Padme, Anakin, Jango Fett, Mace Windu, heck even Jar Jar.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I really dislike the overt ones, it cheapens the original trilogy because it is happening because it happened before not for any other reason.


I can understand that point of view, but I like the symmetry between Anakin and Luke's characters. It adds to the latter's relationship with Vader in episodes five and six, that they're so similar. But it's not like there was any reason to say the loss of Luke's hand in the originals before the prequels were created in the first place.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Having seen Hayden Christensen's acting elsewhere, I am fully convinced that he could do a good enough Anakin and that it was largely poor directing that made him into the cartoonishly stupid character he ended up being.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

I like that the films were a disappointment.  The films brought people together.  I have had many conversations about their suckiness over the course of the last ten years.  A lot of these conversations were pretty funny.  The films were so awful that they have become pop culture punching bags.  They are spoofed.  They are mocked.  Lucas is ridiculed at every turn.  Would you guys really want to lose all of those memories?  I wouldn't.  I'm glad things turned out this way.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like that the films were a disappointment.  The films brought people together.  I have had many conversations about their suckiness over the course of the last ten years.  A lot of these conversations were pretty funny.  The films were so awful that they have become pop culture punching bags.  They are spoofed.  They are mocked.  Lucas is ridiculed at every turn.  Would you guys really want to lose all of those memories?  I wouldn't.  I'm glad things turned out this way.



I imagine the justification for the Nobel will go something like

"These films have brought together Palestinians and Jews, Germans and Russians, Chinese and Japanese in the effort of mutual hatred towards George Lucas and his terrible, terrible vision."

I feel like we are one step away from Godwin's law, here.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

My discussions about the prequels usually result in me being made fun of. 

So yes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing. Every second is literally a cinematic genocide.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

You must have a miserable outlook on life if you can't find _one second_ of entertainment. I can find at least that much out of even episodes II and III.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nothing. Every second is literally a cinematic genocide.



Oh, interesting edit here.

And man, you have not seen enough bad movies if you think _that_ is toture. Hell, it's not even torture compared to really bad mainstream movies; I'd watch the entire prequel trilogy back-to-back-to-back before I have to watch any of the Transformers movies, Pearl Harbor, or any number of poorly done "dramatic" flicks.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

What Gardner said.

EDIT: Oh, _Revenge of the Sith_ has my favorite _Star Wars_ ending out of the entire saga, except maybe _Return of the Jedi._


----------



## Wan (Oct 1, 2011)

-- The Music (John Williams ftw)
-- The art direction
-- The lightsaber fights at the end of TPM and some from RotS
-- Laser pew pew at the beginning of RotS (yet for all its modern CGI effects, it's not as good of a space battle as the Battle of Endor)

That's about it.  IMO, the "Knights of the Old Republic" video games were better than the prequels.  The first was pretty standard Star Wars fare with regards to plot, but it did that _well_ and had some great characters, which is more than the prequels can say.  The second tried to do something really new with the ideas of the Jedi, Sith, and the Force, which it also did really well (better with restored content mod) so it gets props for that and for being original.  Oh and the writing for both blow the prequels out of the water.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

-Qui Gon
-Dooku
-Windu
-Sidious hamming it up
-Yoda
-The Duel of fates music
-Anakin/Kenobi fight minus the stupid ending
-Kenobi
-Suited Vader minus the horrible Nooooo part.


Only good things for me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

You know... Vader's epic "no" at the end of Episode III has never bothered me the way it has for others. I don't know why.


----------



## Slice (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing about the movie per se but the story.

Seeing the big bad moving people like chess pieces, planning to overthrow the government, seizing control over everything yourself backed up by a huge easily replenished army all while getting rid of all your strongest enemies including nearly wiping out the Jedi order... and in the end actually succeeding.

Well of course we knew that the bad guys would win - but it is refreshing to see it once in a while.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 1, 2011)

Qui-Gon (who was a badass) and General Grievous (despite his terrible showing in RotS)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know... Vader's epic "no" at the end of Episode III has never bothered me the way it has for others. I don't know why.



It's really, really hokey. The dialogue of the scene could be reworked better, but it kind of undermines the power of the moment: A man who has no response to what has happened, no respite, no other way to express himself than to lash out at everything around him. If he did that wordlessly, with only the music score driving it (And it's not like Williams couldn't compose something to match), it would have been a better match to the Jedi scene compared to how they changed it for the Blu-Ray edition.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, I get _why_ it's bad, it just doesn't bother me. None of the "hokey" stuff in the series does. It's my kind of stuff.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know... Vader's epic "no" at the end of Episode III has never bothered me the way it has for others. I don't know why.



When I went to go see this movie, the mini doughnuts machine in the lobby exploded right before this scene.

I shit you not. The alarms went off the movie suddenly cut out.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 1, 2011)

-Darth Maul
-Yoda vs Palpidious
-"The ability to speak does not make you intelligent."
-"If so powerful you are...why leave?"

Actually the TPM duel was the best in the series,but the ending ruined it.When I was in the theater and saw the cheapness of Obi-Wan's win,and especially Maul's fucking moronic look just before Obi-Wan leaps,I struggled to keep the vommit in my mouth.

Maul is such a waste of a character.He could have saved the prequels.Lucas must have been out of his fucking mind when he decided to whack him after only a few minutes on screen.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

This is funny too because it mocks a ridiculously stupid entrance.

Link removed


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 1, 2011)

Episodes I-III were good. Ep. III may be my favorite star wars movie, I found it on par with the OT in terms of quality overall. I don't get why people dislike them. Most people probably don't dislike them. It doesn't make sense to me how a bunch of kids who never saw the OT in the theater or even knew what Star Wars was before the prequels came out are now hating on them because it is the cool thing to do on the internet. Most of the people bitching aren't even star wars fans they just try to be elitists and pretend they know what they are talking about. 

I'll see you all in hell clutching my padme cardboard cutout and JarJar slippers.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

what           .


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 1, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Obi-wan is and will forever always be my favorite char in the prequels. Same wit teh sequels. 

Anakin's love confession to Padme is so incredibly narm.

Robot chicken parodies it perfectly


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like that the films were a disappointment.  The films brought people together.  I have had many conversations about their suckiness over the course of the last ten years.  A lot of these conversations were pretty funny.  The films were so awful that they have become pop culture punching bags.  They are spoofed.  They are mocked.  Lucas is ridiculed at every turn.  Would you guys really want to lose all of those memories?  I wouldn't.  I'm glad things turned out this way.



You are terrible.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2011)

*- LIGHTSABER DUELS
- JOHN WILLIAMS MUSIC*



Oman said:


> That's about it.  IMO, the "Knights of the Old Republic" video games were better than the prequels.  The first was pretty standard Star Wars fare with regards to plot, but it did that _well_ and had some great characters, which is more than the prequels can say.  The second tried to do something really new with the ideas of the Jedi, Sith, and the Force, which it also did really well (better with restored content mod) so it gets props for that and for being original.  Oh and the writing for both blow the prequels out of the water.



And this.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

I like how the renowned Clone Wars were explained, what with them being the Clone troopers converting into Stormtroopers. Bad execution though, of course.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

They had better action sequences I guess .

But I never even liked the original trilogy, or the prequels either .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

you don't really like good things to begin with :|


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

> I grew up with the prequels and watched the original afterwards. Still think Anakin's acting was atrocious compared to Luke.



With me, I felt Mark Hamil as Luke was okay at first, but as Luke grew so did Hamil's acting. I liked him much more in episode 5 and remember loving him in ep. 6.

With Hayden, I felt he had a few good moments (I loved the whole thing where he kills the dudes who killed his Mom based on memory), but he was pretty wooden. 



> I didn't watch them all the way through until I was 18.
> 
> I saw the prequels when they came out.
> 
> I hated Star Wars with a burning passion as a kid, but when I was 18 I decided to give it another shot. I ended up loving the old movies. I expected to like the new ones as well because I remember also disliking them. But I just didn't. They were boring and all over the place.



Obviously it doesn't apply to everyone. Just as there are people who hate the trilogy, a few more will genuinelly dislike the new trilogy. I do still think that for the most part, people are either just nostalgic for the old films or are bandwagon jumping.

As for me, when I first saw episode 1 I remember feeling something was wrong. I didnt hate it, but it didnt feel like a Star Wars film to me. 

When I first saw episode 2, I liked it. When I saw it again on video, I thought it was a little boring in spots and the dialogue was pretty bad. It did feel like a Star Wars film, but not a very good one.

Episode 3 was better, but I only saw it once. I seem to remember thinking it was pretty good, although it had some bad moments.

Keeping in mind, it's been awhile since I've seen any of them, here is what I'd rate them.

Episode 1: 2/4 stars 

Episode 2: 2-2.5/4 Stars

Episode 3: 2.5-3/4 stars

Episode 4: 3.5/4 stars (reviewed)

Episode 5: 3.5/4 stars (although always was torn between 3.5 and 4; reviewed)

Episode 6: 3/4 stars (as a kid, I remember this being my favorite. As an adult, the only parts I can remember are the jungle sequences. Im guessing the rest of the film doesnt top that).

lol, was thinking of that Robot Chicken sketch with Obi Wan's "special edition friend" line.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Episode I - C/C+

Episode II - D

Episode III - D

Episode IV - A

Episode V - A

Episode VI - A


----------



## spaZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I actually like them better then the originals but then again when it comes to movies time is usually a big part on how I like them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

-Droids used for warfare
-Darth Maul
-Mace Windu
-Obi-wan
-Clone Wars cartoon


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Episode I - C/C+
> 
> Episode II - D
> 
> ...



Episode I -- C

Episode II -- F

Episode III -- D

Episode IV -- A

Episode V -- A+

Episode VI -- A-


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2011)

But really, pretty much all of Obi Wan's fights were pretty boss. 


John Williams was great too.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> But really, pretty much all of Obi Wan's fights were pretty boss.



Best lightsaber duel

EVAH


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> you don't really like good things to begin with :|


The Star Wars movies are way cheesy. If everybody could remove their nostalgic goggles for a bit, it would be obvious .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

_Star Wars_ isn't nostalgic for me though. It wasn't until a year or two ago that I sat down and watched all six.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 2, 2011)

Y'know,doing that in a swordfight is the surest way to get killed short of stabbing yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Please. They're professionals.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The Star Wars movies are way cheesy. If everybody could remove their nostalgic goggles for a bit, it would be obvious .



That has nothing to do with it but some of it is owed to its place in history. If you look at that kind of Space Operatic film prior to Star Wars.

It is like some kid who will see The Matrix for the first time in 10-20 years from now and not understand exactly the power those films had to influence everything around them.

Also you don't go to influence that many other things without being of some quality. I don't like them as much as a whole ton of other films but to deny the craft and quality within them is absent minded.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm one of those "_Star Wars_ is an experience" people, so I'm offended.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln probably didn't think it was BADASS enough


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Lincoln probably didn't think it was BADASS enough


. Way to stereotype bro.

Just because I thought Optimus Prime was a badass in a movie I rated a 6 out of 10 doesn't mean I need everything badass.

Would you perhaps like to see my top 10?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I wanna see your top ten. By that I assume you mean top ten favorite movies.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 2, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Episodes I-III were good. Ep. III may be my favorite star wars movie, I found it on par with the OT in terms of quality overall. I don't get why people dislike them. Most people probably don't dislike them. It doesn't make sense to me how a bunch of kids who never saw the OT in the theater or even knew what Star Wars was before the prequels came out are now hating on them because it is the cool thing to do on the internet. Most of the people bitching aren't even star wars fans they just try to be elitists and pretend they know what they are talking about.
> 
> I'll see you all in hell clutching my padme cardboard cutout and JarJar slippers.



Go watch the redlettermedia reviews of Episode 1-3, there you'll get shown in detail what makes these movies so bad.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't watch his Episode I review though. It's biased, misinforming, full of subjectivity often passed for objectivity, and often senile.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

You can't claim 1 of 3 reviews by the same person is something the others are not.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I've only read a rebuttal to his Episode I review, which convinced me that it's hogwash; not on his other two, so I make no claims on them. They're all funny regardless though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wanna see your top ten. By that I assume you mean top ten favorite movies.



In no order(I can't seem to put them in order):

1. The Prestige
2. Aliens
3. The Matrix
4. Dirty Harry
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. 3:10 to Yuma(remake)
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Memento
9. Army of Darkness
10. Hot Fuzz

I know Dirty Harry and Aliens are gonna be misinterpreted, because I obviously didn't like the suspense and mystery in both, I just liked them for badassenry obviously .


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2011)

I liked the fights the special effects and the vehicles like the AT-TE


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> In no order(I can't seem to put them in order):
> 
> 1. The Prestige
> 2. Aliens
> ...



Nah now people are just gonna call you out on preferring Aliens to Alien 

Seriously I am not sure I could create a Top 10 I should give it a try sometime it may end up being a top 50 or 100 but I would try to make a 10.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I can make a top ten, but my top five alternates somewhat frequently.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Nah now people are just gonna call you out on preferring Aliens to Alien
> 
> Seriously I am not sure I could create a Top 10 I should give it a try sometime it may end up being a top 50 or 100 but I would try to make a 10.


TBH, it took me about 3 months to come up with that list . I'm the biggest movie watcher in my school, but I don't come close to half of the people here.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. People at school call me a film-buff, but then I log into NF and watch people talk about movies I may not have heard of.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm in the same boat. People at school call me a film-buff, but then I log into NF and watch people talk about movies I may not have heard of.


I fell ya bro . At school nobody has even watched The Shawshank Redemption or Dirty Harry . I know too much to even create a movie conversation without bringing in an actor's/directors comparison, then everybody just looks at me weirdly.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> TBH, it took me about 3 months to come up with that list . I'm the biggest movie watcher in my school, but I don't come close to half of the people here.





Stunna said:


> I'm in the same boat. People at school call me a film-buff, but then I log into NF and watch people talk about movies I may not have heard of.



I thought I was good at expressing myself, but then I went into the review thread and everyone is so articulate and shit and I'm just like, " ME LIKE MOVIE" or " ME NO LIKE MOVIE".


----------



## Kirath (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well I've only read a rebuttal to his Episode I review, which convinced me that it's hogwash; not on his other two, so I make no claims on them. They're all funny regardless though.



Well, if that convinced you...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

If that convinced me what.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If that convinced me what.



Well, you have to decide yourself which arguments you find more convincing. I think that this 108 page rebuttal is a waste of time both for the reader and the author himself. And I don't really care all that much about Star Wars.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, I decided that the rebuttal was more convincing. I didn't find it to be a waste of time, but that may be because I care about _Star Wars,_ as you said.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 2, 2011)

I find it really funny that the redlettermedia guy took so much time to respond: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTpWzg4aiEU[/YOUTUBE] (it starts at 1:08)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Don't watch his Episode I review though. It's biased, misinforming, full of subjectivity often passed for objectivity, and *often senile*.



Just gotta inject and say that the guy behind Plinkette .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I know. I wasn't referring to Plinkett's insanity. I was referring to some of the dumb stuff he says that may or may not be intentionally so. Like when Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan escape the Droidekas into the bay where the Droid army is being prepped, he chastises Lucas for not having the two of them _take on the entire army, right then and there._ I hope he wasn't being serious about that.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah I know. I wasn't referring to Plinkett's insanity. I was referring to some of the dumb stuff he says that may or may not be intentionally so. Like when Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan escape the Droidekas into the bay where the Droid army is being prepped, he chastises Lucas for not having the two of them _take on the entire army, right then and there._ I hope he wasn't being serious about that.



Considering how much of a threat the droids posed (i.e. none), I think that would have worked just fine.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

So thousands of droids open firing at once at two targets is fine? Yeah, right. The Jedi could handle Droids in small groups, but even Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan made sure to sneak throughout Theed instead of just gung-hoing it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Considering how much of a threat the droids posed (i.e. none), I think that would have worked just fine.



Droidekas have always been a serious threat


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, that too. The minute the Jedi started fighting and overwhelming the Droid army (which, as I said, would never happen), the Viceroy would just send down the Droidekas. The same machines that made the Jedi flee in the first place.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

I liked the Dewbacks!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2011)

Everything, unarguably a better series.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

**


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Everything, unarguably a better series.


Incoming shitstorm .


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Everything, unarguably a better series.





it is arguable but i agree


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

That moment was _completely idiotic._

Obi-wan sneaks in to the Separatist base (how he pulled that off with a screeching bird-lizard is something I'll never figure out) and drops down right behind their meeting, undetected.  Ok, great.  Now, does he use his element of surprise to strike at Grievous when he's not on his guard.

No.  He announces himself, lets himself get surrounded and everyone prepared to fight him.

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF SNEAKING IN AT ALL, THEN?!!!  Is this the same guy who would tell Luke later that there are alternatives to fighting, or his incompetent identical twin?

The only way to make him succeed with that incompetence is to make the enemies numbingly incompetent themselves.  Sure enough, Grievous declares he will fight Kenobi himself, even though he's clearly no match for him and gets two of his hands chopped off in the first few seconds of the fight.

*sigh*  Genndy Tartakovsky should have directed that fight...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Oman said:


> That moment was _completely idiotic._
> 
> Obi-wan sneaks in to the Separatist base (how he pulled that off with a screeching bird-lizard is something I'll never figure out)


 because of the lay out of the cliffs it was actualy pretty easy


> and drops down right behind their meeting, undetected.  Ok, great.  Now, does he use his element of surprise to strike at Grievous when he's not on his guard.


 he isn't a coward


> No.  He announces himself, lets himself get surrounded and everyone prepared to fight him.
> 
> WHAT WAS THE POINT OF SNEAKING IN AT ALL, THEN?!!!  Is this the same guy who would tell Luke later that there are alternatives to fighting, or his incompetent identical twin?


 he was planning on Challenging Greivous's pride as a warrior





> The only way to make him succeed with that incompetence is to make the enemies numbingly incompetent themselves. Sure enough, Grievous declares he will fight Kenobi himself,


 actually first he was gonna have his droids do it, that didn't work so then he decided to fight him by himself


> even though he's clearly no match for him and gets two of his hands chopped off in the first few seconds of the fight.


he was actually begging to get the upper hand before the Clones arrived  and he decided to flee


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he isn't a coward



Sure.  He's a damn fool though.



> he was planning on Challenging Greivous's pride as a warrior



How do you know he was planning anything?



> actually first he was gonna have his droids do it, that didn't work so then he decided to fight him by himself



He still did the whole cliche "I will fight him myself!" line when he should have let the _army_ he had standing around kill Kenobi.  It was incompetent.



> he was actually begging to get the upper hand before the Clones arrived  and he decided to flee



His hands were cut off quickly.  He was an incompetent leader and an pushover fighter (in the movie, not Clone Wars).


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 2, 2011)

That they were only three movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Oman said:


> Sure.  He's a damn fool though.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he was planning anything?


He. is. Obi. Wan.




> He still did the whole cliche "I will fight him myself!" line when he should have let the _army_ he had standing around kill Kenobi.  It was incompetent.


 Warriors and their pride what can i say, Vader and Palpatine do the same things later



> His hands were cut off quickly.


 he had 4 other appendages to fall back on its not a big deal


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

You gotta admit that it was out of character for Obi-Wan to jump down into a circle of enemies that could've killed him in a second.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You gotta admit that it was out of character for Obi-Wan to jump down into a circle of enemies that could've killed him in a second.



id agree if he didn't know that he had a metric shit ton of back up coming in a matter of seconds/minutes

you also have to remember that the number one priority was taking out grievous in order to end the war, sure he could of just attacked but that would of risked grievous getting away in the battle like he almost did


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Nah dude, that was too hasty. Maybe if it was Anakin, but not Obi-Wan. He should have just _waited_ for the reinforcements instead of throwing him into a situation where he could've been killed so easily.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Nah dude, that was too hasty. Maybe if it was Anakin, but not Obi-Wan. He should have just _waited_ for the reinforcements instead of throwing him into a situation where he could've been killed so easily.



the student Teaches the Teacher as often as the other way around


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

What? That's a pretty baseless claim.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2011)

did that oman guy compare an old and wise obi wan to a younger confident one?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What? That's a pretty baseless claim.



not entirely, remember Quigon lectured him on his old impulsiveness in the first one, sure he grew wiser, but Anakin rubbed off on him, add that with his actual mission, and the fact it wasn't really  a "Leroy Jenkins" and more of a risky gamble, and i think it fits, it isn't even the first time he has done some thing like that


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Qui-Gon never did that. Quite the opposite. Obi-Wan was always by the books and calculating. Qui-Gon told him to live in the moment.



> Obi-Wan: But Master Yoda says I should be mindful of the future.
> Qui-Gon Jinn: But not at the expense of the moment.



Anakin didn't influence Obi-Wan, there's nothing to support that. And if he does it more than once that's even _worse_ writing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

NOTHING.  NOTHING.  NOTHING.  THEY FUCKING SUCK.  I WANT THIS THREAD TO DISAPPEAR!

I did like when the empire started to massacre the Jedi.  But they should have shown more of that!  Anakin leading the forces into the Jedi Temple could have been a great scene.  It should have lasted an hour.  We should have seen the looks of betrayal from the other Jedi when they realized he was a traitor.  We should have seen him slaughter though younglings.  No.  That scene lasted 20 seconds.  We barely got a glimpse.  Fuck you, George.  Fuck you.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, that was great. Especially the part where the youngling is like, "Master Anakin, what are we gonna do?!", and he ignites his lightsaber. Man, why couldn't Anakin consistently be a boss in those movies?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2011)

anyone but me feel the jedi went down too easy?

can't some tell the future or atleast have advanced foresight?

were all out them out on some mission?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

That is why Phantom Menace is better than Revenge of the Sith.  Revenge of the Sith cut out way too much because they realized they needed to conclude the series.


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> not entirely, remember Quigon lectured him on his old impulsiveness in the first one, sure he grew wiser, but Anakin rubbed off on him, add that with his actual mission, and the fact it wasn't really  a "Leroy Jenkins" and more of a risky gamble, and i think it fits, it isn't even the first time he has done some thing like that



It _was_ a Leeroy Jenkins moment.  It wasn't a "gamble" when death was on the line and there was nothing to gain over it.  It was just plain stupid.



Rukia said:


> NOTHING.  NOTHING.  NOTHING.  THEY FUCKING SUCK.  I WANT THIS THREAD TO DISAPPEAR!
> 
> I did like when the empire started to massacre the Jedi.  But they should have shown more of that!  Anakin leading the forces into the Jedi Temple could have been a great scene.  It should have lasted an hour.  We should have seen the looks of betrayal from the other Jedi when they realized he was a traitor.  We should have seen him slaughter though younglings.  No.  That scene lasted 20 seconds.  We barely got a glimpse.  Fuck you, George.  Fuck you.



The fall of the Jedi _was_ one of the better, more moving scenes of the prequels.  Too bad the rest of the prequels aren't like that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Last scene with Obi-Wan giving baby Luke over to Beru and Lars on Tatooine was the most moving scene in the entire saga for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> anyone but me feel the jedi went down too easy?


 not really, they were all literally shot in the back



> can't some tell the future or at least have advanced foresight?


 a Plot point was that the Jedi's ability to use the force had diminished


> were all out them out on some mission?


yes another plot point was that  they were all spread so thin



> It was a Leeroy Jenkins moment. It wasn't a "gamble" when death was on the line and there was nothing to gain over it.


 wrong, winning the war was what was to gain, peace and what not


			
				stunna said:
			
		

> Last scene with Obi-Wan giving baby Luke over to Beru and Lars on Tatooine was the most moving scene in the entire saga for me.


agreed


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

There were survivors of Order 66.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Starkiller killed them, right?  

They are like 100 different so called canon moments in this series that contradict each other.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

No, Starkiller didn't kill them all. As far as I know, I'm no EU expert.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Starkiller killed them, right?
> 
> They are like 100 different so called canon moments in this series that contradict each other.



their were other still that made out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in the mood to watch movies 4-6.

but it's been remade so much i don't know which is the best version to watch should I stick with the original 1977 version?


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> wrong, winning the war was what was to gain, peace and what not



Which the "gamble" did nothing to help.  It would have been smart to sneak up on Grievous and try to take him out right as the clone attack began.  The only alternate outcome allowed by announcing himself before clone backup came in would have been to get Kenobi killed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Which the "gamble" did nothing to help.


wrong it lead to Him killing grievous, had the clones not turned they would of effectively won the war




> It would have been smart to sneak up on Grievous and try to take him out right as the clone attack began.


Jedi dont do shit like that



> The only alternate outcome allowed by announcing himself before clone backup came in would have been to get Kenobi killed.


Luckily Obi was a bad ass knight then


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> wrong it lead to Him killing grievous, had the clones not turned they would of effectively won the war
> 
> Jedi dont do shit like that



Then why not just charge in WITH the clones?  It's not dishonorable, as you implied sneaking would be, there's just as much of a chance that he will kill Grievous, and there's less of a chance that he will just be mowed down by the droids since he had no help at the moment.



> Luckily Obi was a bad ass knight then



Being a good fighter doesn't mean you are smart.  Kenobi was still foolish and idiotic.

Anyways though, we established long ago that you have no idea how characters should act realistically and reasonably.  This is just par for the course.


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 3, 2011)

Some of the appearances look kinda cool such as Darth Maul, Jango Fett, Qui-Gon Jin, Yoda...most of the jedi looked kinda cool actually.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

hmmm I think I liked Revenge of the sith, I mean it was the least bad. It may be bad but when I went to see it to the theaters it truly blew me away.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Then why not just charge in WITH the clones?  It's not dishonorable, as you implied sneaking would be, there's just as much of a chance that he will kill Grievous, and there's less of a chance that he will just be mowed down by the droids since he had no help at the moment.


*Wrong*, Just charging in means that Grievous could just slip out through the chaos, like he almost did , like lots of high value targets do when your only plan is  charge

The mission was, Kill Grievous, Obi wan did it in the best way he could  with out violating his religion and moral code.


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Wrong*, Just charging in means that Grievous could just slip out through the chaos, like he almost did , like lots of high value targets do when your only plan is  charge
> 
> The mission was, Kill Grievous, Obi wan did it in the best way he could  with out violating his religion and moral code.



So jump down at the moment the troops charge.  Don't put your ass in the fire when there's no fire extinguisher around.  This is, of course, ignoring what would TRULY be the best way to take out Grievous:  Plant a bomb that's just powerful enough to take out the army and Grievous, detonate it, then clean up the mess with the clones.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> So jump down at the moment the troops charge.  Don't put your ass in the fire when there's no fire extinguisher around.


obi Wan isn't a pussy

he created a Distraction and nearly completed his mission with one broad sweep



> This is, of course, ignoring what would TRULY be the best way to take out Grievous:  Plant a bomb that's just powerful enough to take out the army and Grievous, detonate it, then clean up the mess with the clones.


if you wrote movies they would be really short


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> obi Wan isn't a pussy
> 
> he created a Distraction and nearly completed his mission with one broad sweep



Which could have happened without him risking his neck.  If a "distraction" was all he wanted then the clones should have come in 5 seconds after Kenobi jumped down.  If the intent was a distraction, then it was still foolish and idiotic.



> if you wrote movies they would be really short



A good writer finds ways to make movies exciting _without_ sacrificing character competence.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Which could have happened without him risking his neck.  If a "distraction" was all he wanted then the clones should have come in 5 seconds after Kenobi jumped down.  If the intent was a distraction, then it was still foolish and idiotic.


the clones were in route, grievous was there, he had his shot,  he had a decent plan, worst case scenario he has to defend him self for three minutes before Cody and co. bust in




> A good writer finds ways to make movies exciting _without_ sacrificing character competence


like i said good thing you dont write movies


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope, worst case scenario was he gets gunned down by the hundreds of droids he's surrounded by since he has no immediate backup.  I may not be good at writing movies, but you certainly would be horrible at leading an army.  Probably would go and get yourself killed without backup.


----------



## TSC (Oct 3, 2011)

never was fan of the prequels main cause I could never been able to feel like these were star wars movies just like Maritalhorror said. They felt completely out of connected to the OT. The set designs, technology etc. It felt like the prequels were really sequels in sense that it felt like I was watching Star wars in the future with all that crap.

but there is two things I like, one not even being in the movie.

Genndy Tartakovsky's Grievous and his clone wars(which fucking Lucas negated in order to make his shitty CGI one)
and
that Lizard bird creature. Love that fucker.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Yoda vs Dooku.

Anakin vs Dooku in Episode 3.

Yoda vs The Emperor.

That is about it.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLi7f_lvADo[/YOUTUBE]

The way he said her name was hilarious.:rofl


----------



## Kirath (Oct 3, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Yoda vs Dooku.
> 
> Anakin vs Dooku in Episode 3.
> 
> ...



I wish they wouldn't have made the Emperor and Yoda fight with light sabres. I mean, they should both have other means of using the force in battle without having to rely on physical combat. Especially Yoda looks just completely silly when he fights.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Nope, worst case scenario was he gets gunned down by the hundreds of droids he's surrounded by since he has no immediate backup.


well good thing his nickname "The Negotiator" was well founded then



> I may not be good at writing movies, but you certainly would be horrible at leading an army.  Probably would go and get yourself killed without backup.


 but you see iam not a near godly Jedi Knight so my tactics would be different then obi wan


----------

